# Unterschiede zwischen Sicherheitszuhaltung und Prozesszuhaltung



## fup_safety (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jmd sagen, wo zur Hölle ich die Definition einer Sicherheitszuhaltung und Prozesszuhaltung finde?
Meine Recherche hat hierzu, bis auf das nichtssagende Hersteller Blabla, nicht erbracht.
Habe bereits die DIN EN 1088 gewälzt aber diesbezüglich nichts gefunden.

Hintergrund:

Eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung soll zugehalten werden. Hinter der Schutztür rotiert ein Antrieb mit hoher Nachlaufzeit.
Als Zuhaltung ist ein PSENslock-Gerät ( Zuhaltung mit Magnetkraft) geplant worden.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine Magnetzuhaltung nicht geeignet, da im Falle eines Stromausfalls der Antrieb ausdrudeln würde und die Magnetzuhaltung wirkungslos wäre.


EDIT: Pilz hat ein allgemeines Sicherheitskonzept erstellt, das für unsere Anwendung nicht geeignet ist. Klassischer Fall von stille Post



Jetzt will ich aber genau wissen wo die Unterschiede liegen.


Bin für jeden Beitrag dankbar..


----------



## snake_1842 (3 Februar 2014)

Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo du das genau nachlesen kannst, aber eine Sicherheitszuhaltung unterscheidet sich von einer Prozesszuhaltung indem die zugehaltene Stellung auch nach einem Stromausfall aufrecht erhalten bleibt. Die Frage die ich mir noch stelle ist, wie das bei euch mit einer notentriegelung aussieht, im Falle das Personen eingeschlossen werden. Denn bei einer PSENslock gibt des doch keine Notfallentriegelung soweit ich weiß.


----------



## fup_safety (3 Februar 2014)

Gibt es dann Vorschriften oder Empfehlungen wann was einzusetzen ist ?

Eigentlich ist die Sache ja klar. Nachlaufende Teile -> Sicherheitszuhaltung (Prozesszuhaltung ungeeignet).

Notentriegelung ist nicht notwendig, da die Öffnung nur zum Hantieren ausreicht.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (3 Februar 2014)

Wo das zu lesen ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Die Information habe ich von einem Sicherheitsfachmann mal erhalten.
 Bei Magnetzuhaltungen ist das ein Thema:
Es gibt unterschiedlich große Haltekräfte bei den Zuhaltungen. Kann man diese noch mit "körperlicher Kraft" überbrücken und die Tür aufreißen, erfüllt sie nur den Prozess-Schutz.


----------



## jora (3 Februar 2014)

In Anlehnung an die EN 953 würde ich hier unterscheiden, das die prozesstechnische Abdeckung notwendig ist, damit das Bauteile seine Funktion erfühllen kann, z.B. Wartungsöffnung an Ventilatoren. Diese Abdeckung kann aber zeitgleich auch eine Schutzfunktion ausüben, in meinem Bsp. Schutz vorm Eingreifen.

Wieso Pilz hier auf Prozesszuhaltung sieht... Ließ mal nach, was und wie ihr das Pilz die Funktion beschrieben habt. Die benötigen ja eine Beschreibung o.ä. um arbeiten zu können.


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilf Dir das etwas weiter.
http://www.euchner.de/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=VM_fVeLSGBE=&tabid=36&language=de-DE

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
als erstes kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ein Mitarbeiter der Fa. Pilz mit dem Hintergrundwissen gefährlicher Nachlauf, nicht einhalten des Sicherheitsabstands nach DIN En ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9 eine Prozesszuhaltung plant oder empfiehlt.
Die DIN EN 1088 ist hier entscheidend, es gab den Begriff Prozesszuhaltung früher nicht man hat nur Zuhaltung definiert und meinte damit  Zuhalten bis die Gefahr beendet ist. Das Sicherheitsniveau musste und muss in der Risikobeurteilung festgelegt werden.
EN 1088
*verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung*
Eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung in Verbindung mit einer Verriegelungseinrichtung, so dass:
- die gefährdenden Maschinenfunktionen, die durch die Schutzeinrichtung abgesichert sind, nicht
ausgeführt werden können, wenn die Schutzeinrichtung nicht geschlossen ist;
- ein Halt-Befehl ausgelöst wird, wenn die Schutzeinrichtung während gefährdenden Maschinenfunktionen
geöffnet wird;
- wenn die Schutzeinrichtung geschlossen ist, die gefährdenden Maschinenfunktionen, die durch die
trennende Schutzeinrichtung abgesichert sind, ausgeführt werden können; jedoch Iöst das Schließen der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung das lngangsetzen nicht aus.
[EN 292-1 : 1991, 3.22.41
ANMERKUNG Im Englischen sind "stop signal" und "stop command" Synonyme für "stop instruction". Im Deutschen
sind "Stop-Signal" und "Stop-Befehl" Synonyme für "Halt-Befehl". Im Französischen ist "ordre d'arret" eine übergreifende
Benennung.
*3.3*
*verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung*
Eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung in Verbindung mit einer Verriegelungseinrichtung und einer Zuhaltung, so
dass:
- die gefährdenden Maschinenfunktionen, die durch die trennende Schutzeinrichtung abgesichert sind,
nicht ausgeführt werden können, wenn die Schutzeinrichtung nicht geschlossen und zugehalten ist;
- die trennende Schutzeinrichtung so lange geschlossen und zugehalten bleibt, bis das Verletzungsrisiko,
das von den gefährdenden Maschinenfunktionen ausgeht, vorbei ist;
- wenn die Schutzeinrichtung geschlossen und zugehalten ist, die gefährdenden Maschinenfunktionen, die
durch die trennende Schutzeinrichtung abgesichert sind, ausgeführt werden können; jedoch Iöst das
Schließen und Zuhalten der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung das Ingangsetzen nicht aus.
[EN 292-1 :I 991, 3.22.51
*3.4*
*Zuhaltungseinrichtung*
*Zuhaltung*
Eine Einrichtung, deren Zweck es ist, eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung in der geschlossenen Position zu
halten, und die mit der Steuerung so verbunden ist, dass:
- die Maschine nicht laufen kann, wenn die Schutzeinrichtung nicht geschlossen und zugehalten ist;
- die trennende Schutzeinrichtung so lange zugehalten bleibt, bis das Verletzungsrisiko vorbei ist.

Wie jetzt die Sicherheitsfunktion Zuhaltung aussehen muss entscheidet früher die Sicherheitskategorie und heute der PLr mit den Parametern.
Da aber immer wieder Verwirrung aufkam wie nennt man denn jetzt eine Zuhaltung die nicht sicher ist, wurde der Begriff Prozesszuhaltung eingeführt der nun auch in der neuen Norm EN 14119 verwendet wird.

EN 14119
*3.28 *
*Zuhaltung zum Personenschutz *
Anwendung einer Zuhaltungseinrichtung zum Schutz von Personen vor Gefährdungen 
*3.29 *
*Zuhaltung zum Schutz des Prozesses *
Anwendung einer Zuhaltungsvorrichtung zum Schutz vor Unterbrechungen des Arbeitsprozesses

PSENslock ist eine Verrieglungseinrichtung mit Prozesszuhaltung
Sicherheitsfunktion: Verriegelung bis PLe
Zuhaltung PLnix


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo Dieter,

Fa. Pilz schreibt, das habe ich jetzt gelesen, daß der PSENslock "nur" Prozeßzuhaltung ist.
Das schließt den Einsatz in Sicherheitsapplikationen mit Nachlauf ja von vorne herein aus, auch in
PL bis c. 
Ist das so gemeint?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (3 Februar 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Fa. Pilz schreibt, das habe ich jetzt gelesen, daß der PSENslock "nur" Prozeßzuhaltung ist.



Ist doch eigentlich logisch ... Wie willst du nur mit einem Elektromagnet eine sichere Zuhaltung realisieren.
Wir verwenden für Schutztüren PSENsgate. Dies hat eine elektromechanische Zuhaltung

Gru


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich logisch ... Wie willst du nur mit einem Elektromagnet eine sichere Zuhaltung realisieren.
> Wir verwenden für Schutztüren PSENsgate. Dies hat eine elektromechanische Zuhaltung
> 
> Gru



Hallo Dieter,

Ist denn sichere Zuhaltung in der neuen Norm nur genannt oder auch erklärt? 
Ich kenne die noch nicht.

Ich will mal etwas provokant sagen: "Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, daß bei ausgefallener
Zuhaltung jemand gleichzeitig überhastet die Anlage betritt." 
Natürlich muss ein nicht arbeitender Magnet bemerkt werden, z.B., wenn die Tür
 tendenziell mechanisch öffnet. Das haben wir bei einigen Anlagen so gemacht.

Nochmal provokant: "Es ist wahrscheinlicher, daß die Schlosser bei Samstagswartung
das Schutzgitter abbauen um in die Anlage zu kommen, wenn die Tür durch eine
sichere Zuhaltung nicht aufgeht." 

Ich meine, durch die Begriffe "Sicherheits- und Prozesszuhaltung" ist der Anwender bei seiner 
Risikobeurteilung eingeschränkt. Das kann gut oder auch schlecht sein... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo Tommi,

Zum Thema Zuhaltung gibts von Euchner was Informatives:
http://www.euchner.de/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=VM_fVeLSGBE=&tabid=36&language=de-DE

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (4 Februar 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Ist denn sichere Zuhaltung in der neuen Norm nur genannt oder auch erklärt?
> Ich kenne die noch nicht.
> ...



Hallo,
jetzt ich Provokant, wenn Du hier in der Risikobeurteilung feststellst, Nachlauf und dann aus welchen Gründen auch immer nichts machst dann  entspricht die Maschinen nicht der Richtlinie.
Es gibt für alle von Dir angegeben Kritiken eine Lösung, Zuhaltung die Aktiv geschlossen werden muss, kann man vorher aufmachen und bleibt auch offen. Fluch und Notentriegelung usw..
Ich habe den Vorteil, wenn man das so sehen kann, Unfälle bei Kunden mitzubekommen.
Beispiel: Arbeiter greift in Nachlaufende Säge weil die Tür nicht Zugehalten war bis die Säge Stillstand erreicht hatte. Zweifinger Teileweise durchtrennt. Reaktion Kunde ist doch alles übertrieben, selber Schuld.
Und zum Erkennen das wirkt sich auf den Parameter P der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A aus. Aus diesem Grund reicht hier auch oft ein PLb oder c.


----------



## snake_1842 (4 Februar 2014)

Aber laut Datenblatt des PSENslock ist die Zuhaltung Kat.4 PLe ausgelegt. Unter welchen umständen bitteschön sollte den ein Bediener auf die Idee kommen die 500N bzw. 1000 N Zuhaltekraft gewaltsam zu überwinden, um dann mit Schwung in ein rotierendes Teil zu greifen, springen oder was auch immer?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2014)

snake_1842 schrieb:


> Aber laut Datenblatt des PSENslock ist die Zuhaltung Kat.4 PLe ausgelegt. Unter welchen umständen bitteschön sollte den ein Bediener auf die Idee kommen die 500N bzw. 1000 N Zuhaltekraft gewaltsam zu überwinden, um dann mit Schwung in ein rotierendes Teil zu greifen, springen oder was auch immer?



Ich komme aus der Holzbearbeitung, da kenne ich das mit den auslaufenden bzw. trudelnden Werkzeugen auch.
Dort steht es oft in den 'C-Normen' das Verriegelungen in Federkraft ausgeführt werden müssen. Vielleicht gibt
es ja für euch auch eine entsprechende C Norm die diesese wieder gibt.


----------



## Tommi (4 Februar 2014)

> Arbeiter greift in Nachlaufende Säge weil die Tür nicht Zugehalten war bis die Säge Stillstand erreicht hatte



Hallo,

lag das denn daran, daß die Zuhaltung nicht funktioniert hat, oder gar nicht vorhanden war?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## fup_safety (4 Februar 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> als erstes kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ein Mitarbeiter der Fa. Pilz mit dem Hintergrundwissen gefährlicher Nachlauf, nicht einhalten des Sicherheitsabstands nach DIN En ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9 eine Prozesszuhaltung plant oder empfiehlt.



Daher habe ich "allgemeines Sicherheitskonzept" geschrieben, weil die Rahmenbedingungen nicht klar definiert waren. Jemand hat dann aber, fälschlicherweise, die PSENslock daraus abgeleitet. INTERNER Fehler unseres Endkunden.



Mein Gedankengang ist, dass im Fall einer Spannungsunterbrechung die  Zuhaltung versagen würde und der Antrieb (ohne Bremse) austrudeln würde. Dies wäre ein gefährliche Situation, weil der Bediener die Schutztür öffnen könnte.
Ist mein Ansatz falsch, weil ich bereits das Auftreten eines Fehler (Spannungsunterbrechung) als Ausgangspunkt meiner Überlegung voraussetze ?

Wenn der Antrieb über eine Stopp-Kategorie 1 (SS1) plus eine Bremse verfügen würde und die entsprechenden Nachlaufzeiten Dokumentiert sind (rechtzeitiges Stillsetzen wird erreicht), sollte eine Prozesszuhaltung einsetzbar sein oder ?


----------



## Safety (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
@ *snake_1842* 
Wo findest Du in der Betriebsanleitung diese Angabe? Da steht eindeutig:
magnetische Zuhaltung für Prozessschutz
Also da steht nichts von Personenschutz.
@ Tommi:
Auf was willst Du raus? 
Die Zuhaltung ist eine Risikominderungsmaßnahme und ist auch eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme also PLr ermitteln. Wenn das von Dir eingesetzte Bauteil diesen PLr nicht erfüllt, ja dann ist es eben grundlegend mal Falsch. Wie schon mal geschrieben Richtlinie nicht erfüllt und unter uns auch die TRBSen sagen das gleiche also auch die BetrSichV nicht erfüllt.
@ FUP-Safety
Die Zuhaltung ist nicht sicherheitsgereichtet ausgeführt es gibt keinen PL. Und das von Dir angesprochene Verhalten ist eines der größten Probleme da bei Spannungsausfall die Antriebe unterumständen extrem lange auslaufen. 
Bei SS1 und einer Bremse sollte das kein Problem sein, aber die DIN EN ISO 13855 lässt auch SS1 zu wenn man die Gefahrerkennen kann. Habe ich vor kurzem hier beschrieben.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Februar 2014)

fup_safety schrieb:


> Wenn der Antrieb über eine Stopp-Kategorie 1 (SS1) plus eine Bremse verfügen würde und die entsprechenden Nachlaufzeiten Dokumentiert sind (rechtzeitiges Stillsetzen wird erreicht), sollte eine Prozesszuhaltung einsetzbar sein oder ?



Tja und damit machst du deine Bremse zum Sicherheitsbauteil. Und somit damit hast gleich mal das Thema Bremsentest am Hals.
Schließlich verschleißt eine Bremse und dadurch ändert sich der Nachlaufweg.
Und damit es dann noch richtig ärglerlich wird, ist deine Bremse beim Not-Halt nicht mehr nur eine simple Haltbremse sondern hat Not-Stopp-Funktion.
Somit brauchst nicht mehr nur einen simplen statischen Bremstest sondern einen dynamischen Bremstest...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo Dieter,
ist das wirklich so?

Hier meine letzte Antwort zu dem Thema SS1 und Zuhaltung.

wie immer erst mal sehen was der Stand der Technik sagt:
Also Normen:
Definition Stopp Kategorie 1 SS1
*Normen 60204-1:*
9.2.2 Stopp-Funktionen
Es gibt folgende drei Kategorien von Stopp-Funktionen:
Stopp-Kategorie 0:
Stopp-Kategorie 1 :
Stopp-Kategorie 2:
Stillsetzen durch sofortiges Unterbrechen der Energiezufuhr zu den MaschinenAntriebselementen
(d. h. ein ungesteuertes Stillsetzen, siehe
ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen (siehe 3.11), wobei die Energiezufuhr zu den
Maschinen-Antriebselementen beibehalten wird, um das Stillsetzen zu erzielen.
Die Energiezufuhr wird erst dann unterbrochen, wenn der Stillstand erreicht ist;
ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen, bei dem die Energiezufuhr zu den MaschinenAntriebselementen
beibehalten wird.
Und Insbesondere die DIN EN 61800-5-2:
*4.2.2.3 Sicherer Stopp 1 (Safe stop 1, SS1)*
Das PDS(SR) führt eine dieser Funktionen aus:
a) entweder Auslösen und Steuern der Größe der Motorverzögerung  innerhalb festgelegter Grenzen und Auslösen der STO-Funktion (siehe  4.2.2.2), wenn die Motordrehzahl unter einen festgelegten Grenzwert  fällt, oder
b) Auslösen und Überwachen der Größe der Motorverzögerung innerhalb festgelegter Grenzen und
Auslösen der STO-Funktion, wenn die Motordrehzahl unter einen festgelegten Grenzwert fällt, oder
c) *Auslösen der Motorverzögerung und nach einer anwendungsspezifischen Zeitverzögerung Auslösen der STO-Funktion.*
ANMERKUNG Diese Sicherheitsfunktion entspricht einem gesteuerten Stillsetzen nach IEC 60204-1, Stopp-
Kategorie 1.

13855 Anhang D
*D.1 Wann ein Stoppsignal zu geben ist *Das Signal zur Simulation  des Auslösens der Schutzeinrichtung (d. h. das Stoppsignal) sollte der  Maschine zu dem/der Bewegungszeitpunkt/-position/-phase gegeben werden,  aus dem/der sich die längste Nachlaufzeit ergibt. Es sollte das Szenario  für die ungünstigste Nachlaufzeit der Maschine angewendet werden (in  dem Umfang, wie es realistisch erscheint). Bei der Bestimmung dieses  Szenarios sollten Faktoren wie beispielsweise Werkzeuggewicht,  Temperatur, Schaltzeiten von Ventilen und die Alterung von Bauteilen  berücksichtigt werden. In den meisten Fällen stellt das Auftreten der  Höchstgeschwindigkeit der Maschine den ungünstigsten Fall dar*. Zur  Berechnung der Mindestabstände nach dieser Internationalen Norm kann die  Auslegungsgeschwindigkeit (z. B. programmierte Geschwindigkeit) für die  beweglichen Ausrüstungen im Gefährdungsbereich verwendet werden. Die  Geschwindigkeit der beweglichen Ausrüstung unter Fehlerbedingungen  braucht nicht berücksichtigt zu werden. *

*ANMERKUNG 1 Im Fall der Annäherung einer Person müssen für die  Entstehung einer gefährlichen Situation zwei voneinander unabhängige  Fehler (Ereignisse) gleichzeitig eintreten: Zum einen streckt die Person  den Arm in Richtung der Gefahrstelle und gleichzeitig versagt die  bewegliche Ausrüstung hinsichtlich Geschwindigkeit oder Ausdehnung, was  zusammen unwahrscheinlich ist. *
ANMERKUNG 2 Die Geschwindigkeitsberechnung auch unter Fehlerbedingungen  ist erforderlich, wenn Personen im Falle eines Fehlers getroffen werden  könnten z. B. bei der Auslegung eines eingeschränkten Arbeitsweges oder  einer eingeschränkten Bewegung der Maschinenachse. Unter diesen  Umständen ist eine Person anwesend, die sich jedoch nicht annähert, und  ein einziger Fehler kann zu einer gefährlichen Situation führen.  Derartige Erwägungen werden in der vorliegenden Norm nicht behandelt,  sind jedoch Gegenstand von Typ C-Normen.


_*Also es ist von der Risikobeurteilung abhängig, wenn man z.B. direkt  unter einer Vertikalachse steht ist eine Bremsenrampenüberwachung  notwendig. Wenn man aber z.B. eine  verriegelte trennende  Schutzeinrichtung hat und dahinter eine Achse bei der man erkennen kann  das die nicht Bremst, dann ist eine Überwachung nicht notwendig. Was  sehr oft der Fall ist. Sonst würde man an allen Maschinen nur mit  Zuhaltung und Stillstandsüberwachung auskommen.*_


----------



## Tommi (4 Februar 2014)

> Auf was willst Du raus?



1. Wie viele Unfälle gibt es durch versagende Zuhaltungen?
2. Muss man auch bei PLa eine sicherheitsgerichtete Zuhaltung einsetzen?
    d.h. eine Magnetzuhaltung wäre auch da tabu!!!

Ich kannte PLnix bis gestern noch nicht. 

Gruß 
Tommi


----------



## Safety (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo Tommi,
PLnix muss lachen, auch Du kannst noch was von mir lernen:lol:
PLnix bedeutet der Hersteller hat bei dem Produkt keine Sicherheitsgerichteten Angaben gemacht. Und Du kannst je nach PL auch Standard Bauteile einsetzen.


----------



## Tommi (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe nie behauptet, von Dir nichts lernen zu können.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## snake_1842 (5 Februar 2014)

> Hallo,
> @ *snake_1842*
> Wo findest Du in der Betriebsanleitung diese Angabe? Da steht eindeutig:
> magnetische Zuhaltung für Prozessschutz
> Also da steht nichts von Personenschutz.



Ja Safety, da hast du recht, in der BA steht ein Satz dazu! Kann mich aber leider nicht an das Gespräch mit dem Vertreter erinnern, wo uns der Vertreter diese Zuhaltung empfohlen hat.

Aber bezugnehmend auf deine Erläuterung zur trennenden Schutzeinrichtung der EN 1088 setzen wir das genau so um, wie eine Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung. Bei uns gibt es ohne Strom auch keine Nachlaufwege. Bewegungen werden mit Stromausfall gestoppt - Abfall von Magnetventilen in eine Sperrstellung. Und eine gespeicherte Energie wird bei ausfall der Versorgungsspannung ohne Maschinenschonende Entladung hart ableitet. Bei uns soll durch die Zuhaltung verhindert werden, dass wärend des Prozesses eine Person die Anlage öffnen kann.


----------



## fup_safety (5 Februar 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> @ Tommi:
> Auf was willst Du raus?
> Die Zuhaltung ist eine Risikominderungsmaßnahme und ist auch eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme also PLr ermitteln. Wenn das von Dir eingesetzte Bauteil diesen PLr nicht erfüllt, ja dann ist es eben grundlegend mal Falsch. Wie schon mal geschrieben Richtlinie nicht erfüllt und unter uns auch die TRBSen sagen das gleiche also auch die BetrSichV nicht erfüllt.



Also die Magnetzuhaltung von Pilz ist auf PLe Ausgelegt

pilz.com/eshop/b2b/publicinit.do?category=0001400035706180I2#


----------



## Safety (5 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich halte nochmal fest.
Die Zuhaltung ist eine Prozesszuhaltung
Die Verrieglungseinrichtung (Berührungsloser Sicherheitsschalter) erfüllt PLe.
Also die Sicherheitsfunktion Zuhaltung kann nicht mit dem Produkt erfüllt werden.
Ist also zu klären ob man überhaupt eine Zuhaltung braucht und dazu habe ich den Ausschnitt der DIN EN ISO 13855 eingestellt.


----------



## fup_safety (6 Februar 2014)

Nun ist alles klar ! 
Danke an alle!


----------

